# hibernation mit tunonice macht Probleme

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich meine Kiste schlafen schicke mit dem hibernate-Skript beendet er die Dienste, die ich eingestellt habe.

Beim resume hat er dann aber Probleme und bekommt nicht wieder alles zum Laufen.

Ich verwende einen 2.6.30-tuxonice-r6 Kernel.

Die Config sieht so aus

```

Kiste hibernate # pg tuxonice.conf 

UseTuxOnIce yes

Reboot no

EnableEscape yes

DefaultConsoleLevel 1

Compressor lzo

Encryptor none

SuspendDevice swap:/dev/sda5

FullSpeedCPU yes

Include common.conf                                                            

Kiste hibernate #

```

und 

```

Kiste hibernate # pg common.conf 

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

AlwaysForce yes

Distribution gentoo

SaveClock restore-only

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

StopServices apache2 mysql netmount nscd ntp-client sshd net.eth0

StartServices net.eth0 mysql apache2 netmount nscd ntp-client sshd

SwitchToTextMode yes

XStatus gnome

Kiste hibernate # 

```

Im Log steht das

```

Starting suspend at Sa 27. Feb 09:50:33 CET 2010

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFileGet ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ... 

hibernate: [05] Executing XStatusSuspendBegin ... 

hibernate: [10] Executing EnsureTuxOnIceCapable ... 

hibernate: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ... 

hibernate: [20] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [30] Executing ServicesStop ... 

 * Stopping apache2 ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Stopping mysql ...

 * Stopping mysqld (0)                                                    [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Shutting down Name Service Cache Daemon ...                            [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                             [ ok ]

hibernate: [30] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [40] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [50] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRO ... 

hibernate: [60] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [70] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [80] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ... 

hibernate: [90] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ... 

hibernate: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ... 

hibernate: [95] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [97] Executing ChangeToTuxOnIceVT ... 

hibernate: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ... 

hibernate: [98] Executing FullSpeedCPUSuspend ... 

hibernate: [98] Executing TuxOnIceConfigSet ... 

hibernate: [98] Executing XStatusProgressKill ... 

hibernate: [99] Executing DoTuxOnIce ... 

hibernate: Activating TuxOnIce ...

hibernate: [98] Executing FullSpeedCPUResume ... 

hibernate: [97] Executing ChangeFromTuxOnIceVT ... 

hibernate: [95] Executing XStatusResumeBegin ... 

hibernate: [90] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [90] Executing ModulesLoad ... 

hibernate: [89] Executing RestoreKernelModprobe ... 

hibernate: [85] Executing XHacksResumeHook2 ... 

hibernate: [80] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [70] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [70] Executing ClockRestore ... 

hibernate: [60] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRW ... 

hibernate: [50] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [40] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [30] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [30] Executing ServicesStart ... 

 * ERROR:  net.eth0 is already starting.

 * ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

 * ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

 * ERROR:  cannot start apache2 as net.eth0 could not start

 * ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

 * ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

 * Starting Name Service Cache Daemon ...                                 [ ok ]

 * ERROR:  cannot start ntp-client as net.eth0 could not start

 * ERROR:  cannot start sshd as net.eth0 could not start

hibernate: [20] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [15] Executing XStatusProgress ... 

hibernate: [11] Executing XHacksResumeHook1 ... 

hibernate: [05] Executing XStatusProgressKill ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing XStatusReportErrors ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing NoteLastResume ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFilePut ... 

Resumed at Sa 27. Feb 09:51:18 CET 2010

Kiste log #

```

Hat da jemand ne Idee? Kann man evtl. nach den einzelnen Services noch nen Sleep einbauen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit den ZEN-Sources. Aber die gentoo-sources haben doch auch suspend/hybernate, das funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme.

----------

## Evildad

Also bei mir funktioniert hibernate/resume mit den tuxonice Sources sogar mit einem Swapfile auf einer verschlüsselten Partition.

Das können die Gentoo-Sources übrigens nicht. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist auch noch, dass es eine Komprimierung gibt.

Kannst Du mal bei deinem ersten Post die Zeilen die eh auskommentiert sind ausblenden, dann kann ich das mal mit meinen Einstellungen vergleichen und ausserdem siehts dann übersichtlicher aus  :Smile: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Also bei mir funktioniert hibernate/resume mit den tuxonice Sources sogar mit einem Swapfile auf einer verschlüsselten Partition.
> 
> Das können die Gentoo-Sources übrigens nicht. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist auch noch, dass es eine Komprimierung gibt.
> 
> Kannst Du mal bei deinem ersten Post die Zeilen die eh auskommentiert sind ausblenden, dann kann ich das mal mit meinen Einstellungen vergleichen und ausserdem siehts dann übersichtlicher aus 

 

So besser?

----------

